# Where to Stay Advice



## BCIRIS (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm looking for advice on the best DVC to stay at.  We will be going in late July 2017.  There will be 4 families - 8 adults and 8 children total.  The children range from 1 to 10 years old and 2 of the adults are grandma/grandpa.  We'll likely do each park but only one per day and a day with just pool and maybe Downtown Disney.  Anyone have advice on where the best place to stay that would be good for everyone?


----------



## rhonda (Dec 13, 2016)

Are you intending to book on your own DVC points or through other means?  If other means, how:  rent reservation from an owner/broker; exchange through RCI; other?   In some sense, the answer boils down to: _whatever you can get, at this point, for such a large party.
_
I'm assuming your destination is Orlando not Anaheim?  I'm also assuming you aren't planning to exchange into DVC for this gathering.

Have you worked out the sleeping arrangements and how many beds/bedrooms are required?  If 4 adult couples, I'd assume you need at least two 2BR units so each couple has some privacy?  That would put all four youth on pull-out couches or shared beds -- and may not be sufficient depending on ages/compatibility.  Some 2BR units offer two real beds in the 2nd bedroom but others offer only one bed with a pull-out couch.  Do map out your sleeping arrangements, determine which unit types you hope to book and use these parameters to narrow down your choices.

The good news is you are still slightly ahead of the 7-month reservation window if planning to book on either your own DVC points or a rented reservation.  However, do know that there was an earlier reservation window at 11-months for "home resort" reservations.  You've already missed that one -- so booking multiple units for the same dates might become a squeeze.  

Good luck!


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 13, 2016)

First I agree with the above post - depending on how you intend to get the room (i.e. cash, points, or trade) availability may be the issue. That said...

If easy transportation to the parks is your primary goal then one of BLT, PVB, BCV, BWV is for you. BLT is the only resort that allows you to walk to the Magic Kingdom and offers monorail to monorail access to EPCOT. PVB offers monorail access to the Magic Kingdom and the best EPCOT access of the MK resorts - walk + monorail outbound, monorail + monorail on return. And both BCV and BWV provide walking access to EPCOT and walking (or boat) access to Hollywood Studios.

However, if themeing is your focus then AKV is best with VWL a close second. That said, themeing is very much in the eyes of the beholder and if you've always wanted to stay in a stylized version of a East Coast, West Coast, or Hawaiian beach resort then BCV, VGF, or PVB would be your choice.

This all assumes an unlimited cash or points budget - your mileage may vary.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 13, 2016)

After you pick yourself up off the floor as to pricing out the Disney lodging options .. either 1/2 your group will 'bail' or everyone will sell their first born.
Have you considered Wyndham Bonnet Creek? You would get LARGER units easier and cheaper ... and still be real close to all the Disney parks. This is particularly true if you party is only going to do 1 park a day. Pool day Bonnet Creek means just walking between the multiple pools and lazy river.


----------



## MelissaI (Dec 13, 2016)

Also with multiple rooms there is no guarantee that your rooms will be near each other even within the same resort.  You can denote "traveling with" the other party, but there is no guarantee.  At PVB you can get pairs of connecting studios (also a request, not a booking category) but the pairs may then not be in the same building.


----------



## BCIRIS (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry for leaving out some info, but thanks to those who have already responded.  

We will be using my banked/borrowed DVC points for Disney World since I have been planning on using them for this trip.  2 two bedroom units is what we are currently planning but 2 of the families are prepared for studios if there isn't availability or I run out of points.  BLT, VGF, and PVB are likely too much.  This will be my niece/nephews first trip - ages 1, 3, 5, 7 and 10.  My kids have been several times - ages 5, 8, and 9.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Beach club has the nicest pool and it is close to EPCOT and Hollywood Studios. So that would be my choice for you.


----------



## elaine (Dec 13, 2016)

since you have DVC points, I assume you are familiar with the various DVC resorts. I assume you are booking right at 7 mths. A 2BR AKV-non savannah view (standard) is 287 for the week, 356 lakeview (lower tier probably not avail), OKW 296. For realistic availability of all of your days, I would try AKV and OKW (over SSR b/c SSR does not have a sleeper chair). OKW has a TON of space. BLT is super convenient to MK, where the little ones might spend more time and is an easy monorail ride or stroller walk back. However, I think the pools are meh there and much prefer AKV and OKW atmosphere. Plus, BLT is likely to not have all 7 days available. AKV has A LOT to do for non park days. But, with that many people, the space at OKW is really good. We also like the Key West vibe. Book right at 7 mths and you should not have an issue getting either AKV standard or OKW. Waitlist both, if not, as many who have home resorts there will be switching to other resorts, as well. If done right at 7 mths @ 7-8 am, you should get one or the other or a waitlist cleared in a few days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 13, 2016)

As a DVC AKV points owner ... the lower point units seem to book first ... the desire to be at WDW for any many days as possible.

Enjoy your trip --- 8 kids 10 and under? You have such courage.


----------



## Culli (Dec 16, 2016)

I would strongly consider a DVC with a community center with all the kids.  I know people tend to rip on SSR but it is a great resort for things to do, with easy chill out walk to DTD (Disney Springs now).  SSR has a large community center multiple pools, and tennis courts - the condo set up vs the hotel set up I prefer too.  However, the ease and convenience to parks for EPCOT resorts hard to beat - only BWV has the community center but also poor quick serve options.

If we are doing minimal park time and looking to do more family hanging out we always prefer SSR as we feel it is the best resort with lots to do and convenience to Disney Springs...if we are doing more park centric trip we pick EPCOT resorts or BLT.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 17, 2016)

BCIRIS said:


> I'm looking for advice on the best DVC to stay at.  We will be going in late July 2017.  There will be 4 families - 8 adults and 8 children total.  The children range from 1 to 10 years old and 2 of the adults are grandma/grandpa.  We'll likely do each park but only one per day and a day with just pool and maybe Downtown Disney.  Anyone have advice on where the best place to stay that would be good for everyone?


Log onto the DVC website and check the RAT (Resort Availability Tool) to see what might be available for your stay.  You'll probably want to book it as soon as you can to make sure you can get it.


----------



## Martini Minnie (Jan 6, 2017)

BCIRIS said:


> I'm looking for advice on the best DVC to stay at.  We will be going in late July 2017.  There will be 4 families - 8 adults and 8 children total.  The children range from 1 to 10 years old and 2 of the adults are grandma/grandpa.  We'll likely do each park but only one per day and a day with just pool and maybe Downtown Disney.  Anyone have advice on where the best place to stay that would be good for everyone?



If the monorail resorts are to high in points, Boardwalk standard view may be the best option. Lower points and close to two parks. Beach Club does have a nicer pool but Stormalong Bay is also very crowded, especially in the hot summer months.

SSR is a quick walk to Disney Springs and OKW is a nice boat ride but those resorts only offer buses to the parks and are difficult to get around unless you have a car.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 6, 2017)

The one bedroom villas at Animal Kingdom Kidani Village have 2 bathrooms. None of the other resorts have 2 bathrooms in the one bedroom units. The Old Key West Villas and Animal Kingdom Villas are the only ones that sleep 5, all the others sleep 4. There are pack n' play cribs in the units so the family with 4 kids would be able to use the one bedroom unit if you don't have enough points or aren't able to get a 2 bedroom unit for them.

If this is a very special trip that you have been planning for a long time, I have to say Animal Kingdom is wonderful if you can get a savanna view unit.

Better get those reservations made asap if you are looking to go in July!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 6, 2017)

For multiple families, my first preference is the two and three bedroom villas at Old Key West. Old Key West offers the largest DVC rooms which means more space for multiple families to visit/chat especially the three bedroom grand villa. My second preference is the two and three bedrooms at Kidani Village. The rooms at  Kidani feel a little less cramped compared to the other DVC resorts. The two bedroom villas at the other WDW DVC resorts always feels cramped especially when there is more than six people in the living/dining room area or if you're trying to cook/serve a meal for more than six people.

Forgot to mention.... DVC has been very accommodating. Both times at Old Key West, they placed us in the same building. I had a three bedroom and two bedroom  booked for five families. Each family had their own bedroom. At Kidani they also placed our rooms near each other. The rooms were on the same floor just down the hall from each other. At that time I also had a three bedroom and a two bedroom booked again for five families.

See videos
Old Key West three bedroom villa -




Old Key West dedicated two bedroom villa -





Kidani three bedroom villa -




Kidani dedicated two bedroom villa -






Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 7, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> The Old Key West Villas and Animal Kingdom Villas are the only ones that sleep 5, all the others sleep 4.



Just wanted to clarify a bit. You are correct that most 1br only sleep 4 BUT DVC allow a 5th person in the room, they just don't provide any bed, towel and so on for the 5th person. You have to do that your self. 

So it is possible to accommodate 5 persons in all 1br, in some you just have to bring your own bedding ie an air mattress. 

Regards


----------



## elaine (Jan 7, 2017)

All OKW, BLT and AKV (except value)1 BR have a single sleeper chair/bed with bedding for the 5th person. Value will NOT allow 5th person. The 2BRs in above also have the sleeper chair (except Value), as the living rooms are the same.


----------



## BCIRIS (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm currently booked for AKV - but I'm waitlisted to do a split stay with AKV and BCV.  Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## BigRedNole (Jan 13, 2017)

It really comes down to what your requirements are. I have no clue how you want the rooms, which resorts, etc. In studio rooms you would be looking at about $1,000 for a week renting from a DVC owner (give or take) per room. Most likely, you would need 4 rooms (possibly 3). 

In the end it is going to come down to your requirements. I was a Disney Koolaid Drinker of only staying onsite until I got a deal I could not refuse offsite. Although I have not stayed in a house, I know people that have. You can get a large house for everyone for about $2,000 for a week. They have game rooms, private pool, some even have resort amenities. The amount you save would cover tickets for everyone and parking if necessary.


----------



## jlbanos17 (Jan 13, 2017)

Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of the DVC resorts.  They all have their own special charm.  Each different than the other but all with unique traits that will make your family stay very memorable.  Beach Club is definitely a personal favorite in the summer because of the pool.  I would try to stay away from the Wildness Lodge just because of all the construction.  Mickey on!


----------



## icydog (Jan 18, 2017)

My first choice for a family this size would be an OKW Grand Villa and a one bedroom.  That will give you the space to entertain everyone in the GV but the ability to sleep 5 in the one bedroom for the family with 3 kids. Grandma and Grandpa in the downstairs master in the GV. That leaves the upstairs bedrooms and loft to the last two families


----------

